# ford 2000 live pto



## rgrace31 (Jun 16, 2021)

Just got a Ford 2000. Model B1022B. Tractor # C430086

Is it supposed to have live pto? Appears not; can shift with clutch half depressed but pto shaft stops. How big a job to convert to live pto?


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello rgrace31, 

Your tractor does not have live PTO, it has a transmission PTO, 540 rpm. Live PTO was optional. Forget converting to live PTO. Buy a tractor with live PTO.


----------

